# What happens when you need to use a public restroom while babywearing?



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

This may seem like a silly question, but the answer is gonna help me decide whether or not to get a double-stroller. What do you ladies do when you're wearing your babies/toddlers and you need to use a public restroom? Do you just use the potty with your little one in tote? I wasn't planning on getting a double-stroller at first because I figured I'd just wear my baby, but then I got to thinking about what I'd do with him when I need to use the restroom.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

yup she stays in the sling or dh takes her...i just tie up the tail on my mayawrap

i try not to use public washrooms much anyway but we travel out of town once a week so its inevitable sometimes


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Amazingly, I was able to go to the bathroom while wearing my baby. It was no problem in the cradle carry...even manageable in the hip carry if baby isn't too big. Don't think I could do it in the back carry. And of course, it will be harder as they get older, but then if they are able to stand it ceases to be a problem b/c you can just have them stand in front of you.

I have to say, though, that getting a double stroller into a public bathroom stall is NOT going to be any easier, lol!


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

i actually peed at the mall last week with dd asleep in my kozy. i didn't think it would work but i really had to go. i had her on the front. i really don't think it would have worked with her on the back, though







.


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

My babies always stayed in the sling as well. Definitely some maneuvering, and tricky stuff to get my pants back up and zipped, but I was able to do it.


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

I had to respond...because one of my top perks of babywearing is the _ease_ of public restroom use! Your baby is high and dry and against your body, not near the disgusting floor, or in the nasty flip-down 'seat', if your restroom stall is luxuriously appointed.

Yes, fumbling with a fly can be challenging with a baby-filled sling on, but holy smokes, that's much more do-able than fumbling with the baby.

Also...if using a sling w/ some extra fabric, you've got a hand towel handy!

(And the double-stroller question...I have a toddler and a babe, and I am finding that my single-seater stroller + sling combo works well...whether baby is in the stroller and toddler is toddling, or if toddler is in the stroller and baby is in the sling.)


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I have used the bathroom while wearing a baby, but much prefer NOT to. I have the double stroller and it fits nicely into most of the handicap stalls. It's easier to me to put baby down, go, and leave. Now, dd goes, I go, I change ds, then we wash hands and leave.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Ds stays right on me the whole time. No prob.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

The only time I really had a problem with it was when I wore overalls. Way too many straps all mixed up!


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Well, it's nice to know that it can be done!









Quote:

_Originally posted by Piglet68_
*I have to say, though, that getting a double stroller into a public bathroom stall is NOT going to be any easier, lol!*
:LOL I never thought about that! Hmmm....







Although Michelle says her double-stroller fits into most stalls. Hmm... The things we have to think about!







:


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kama'aina mama_
*The only time I really had a problem with it was when I wore overalls. Way too many straps all mixed up!*
:LOL I can see how that would be really tricky! :LOL


----------



## spyiispy (Jul 23, 2002)

Ahhhh, I just HAD to respond to this one. Yes, I wear my 15 month old on me while I potty....HOWEVER....since she's recently became an EC graduate...she will normally have to potty when I do...SOooooo.....

We were at a car lot on Monday, buying a new (well, new to us) car. I had to use the restroom and took Esme out of the sling to potty. I had to go too...so I let her walk around while I went. MID-STREAM.....she opens the handle latch (i hate those!!!) of the door and starts to walk out into the office. Pants and undies around my knees.....I waddle as fast as I can and snatch her before she can make it out the door. I don't *think* anyone saw me sans clothing....but who know...lol...the office was pretty full.

The moral of the story: beware of those handle latches.....they are very easily opened!!!


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by spyiispy_
*Ahhhh, I just HAD to respond to this one. Yes, I wear my 15 month old on me while I potty....HOWEVER....since she's recently became an EC graduate...she will normally have to potty when I do...SOooooo.....

We were at a car lot on Monday, buying a new (well, new to us) car. I had to use the restroom and took Esme out of the sling to potty. I had to go too...so I let her walk around while I went. MID-STREAM.....she opens the handle latch (i hate those!!!) of the door and starts to walk out into the office. Pants and undies around my knees.....I waddle as fast as I can and snatch her before she can make it out the door. I don't *think* anyone saw me sans clothing....but who know...lol...the office was pretty full.

The moral of the story: beware of those handle latches.....they are very easily opened!!!*
Oh gosh! How embarrassing!!!







Thank God my toddler is always in his stroller while I pee in a public restroom! I do NOT wanna have to worry about him opening the door or touching anything in the stall!







I know the day will come though. Hopefully by then, he'll be old enough to understand not to touch anything!


----------



## spyiispy (Jul 23, 2002)

lol, Heather...don't count on it. My experience has been......if ickier it is...the more of a touch magnet it is to little kids. Esme LOVES toilet brushes. She seeks them out in every bathroom we go into. Its kinda funny to watch her look around for it...she goes immediately to the side of the toilet to find it.

Lisa


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

T








Lisa!
Wow, new car, that's cool. When are you coming back? We miss you!

(sorry to hijack this thread!)


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

T

spyiispy....

I LOOOOVE your daughter's name! How beautiful!!!


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

before I had been introduced to babywearing with my other kiddos I used a stroller or cart. Finding one to accomidate all of us was hard to begin with.. i often ended up leaving the door open and going as fast as I could. I didnt want to leave them out o sight. Now I just leave Mackie int eh sling and tuck the tail so it doesnt touch anything. the hardest part is buttoning my pants again... lmao! But its worth it for me!


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

How's this for you: I can pee with dd in a sling, ds in the stall, and my foot planted firmly on the door - except now, he makes a break to crawl under the door :LOL Sigh......


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by spyiispy_
*lol, Heather...don't count on it. My experience has been......if ickier it is...the more of a touch magnet it is to little kids. Esme LOVES toilet brushes. She seeks them out in every bathroom we go into. Its kinda funny to watch her look around for it...she goes immediately to the side of the toilet to find it.

Lisa*
:LOL Gross!! My son likes to play on the floor in the bathroom (at home) when I'm using the potty, which always grosses me out! He also touches the toilet seat cover too, which grosses me out. It's prob not THAT dirty, but I'm a germafobe! :LOL


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

:LOL Kristine and Pam! Sounds challenging! :LOL *sigh* I am NOT looking forward to future days!!


----------



## spyiispy (Jul 23, 2002)

Heather....I keep lavender oil in my purse for just those reasons! It works great for anti-bacterial, anti-microbial purposes and it smells great.

Lisa


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

how do you use it? i mean, do you wipe off your kid's hands with it?


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Fluffy Peanut_
*Well, it's nice to know that it can be done!









:LOL I never thought about that! Hmmm....







Although Michelle says her double-stroller fits into most stalls. Hmm... The things we have to think about!







:*
Actually she said most HANDICAPPED stalls, not most stalls.

As for your original question, I go to the bathroom while wearing ds (whether home or in public)....very convient IMO!


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

I just leave my little guy in the sling. It's pretty easy.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Yes much easier in the sling! I can even go with him in a back carry, I just have to lean forward... It is a bit of a jiggle fest to get my pants buttoned again, but its a lot easier than trying to go with him in one arm, pulling one side up, switching, pulling the other side up....


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Lisa ~ I always keep hand sanitizer in my purse for that reason. It's a convenient way of keeping the germies at bay.

Becky ~ Yeah, that's what I meant...most handicapped stalls.

Hmmm...after hearing about how easy it is to go with baby in the sling, I might just skip the double stroller.


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

: :LOL Yep what we do to pee w/ the kids.... I've done the running after the toddler mid pee stream w/ pants around my knees too.

I have a double stroller (a gift) and let me tell ya why I like mine.... because when I shop the big kid's in the back and the babes in the sling and the other seat is for toys, packages from shopping or other things I just don't feel like carrying. It also works great if both boys are sleepy. The baby is now 1 and weighs a load so its hurting me more to carry him sleeping.

Double strollers fit into handicap stalls just fine.

But peeing w/ a babe in tow isn't so bad. Just hike em up a little and hover over the seat and your good to go!


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

I've always just gone with baby in sling. Esp. when they're laying down in it, they are so high up they definitely don't get in the way!


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Sarah,

You've definately given me some things to think about! I might just get a double-stroller because I have no idea how things are gonna work out once my new babe is here. I might just wait until after he's born and I've tried out the sling to decide.


----------



## slingmom (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm laughing because I too, have used the bathroom many a time while a baby/toddler was in the sling. But when they were infants laying down in it I have also been very tempted just to ease the sling over my head and hook them on the hook on the back of the door for your purse. Well, you get the picture. Don't worry I never did, but at times it was sure tempting!!!


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

I go w/ DD in back carry in the Kozy, even while she's asleep! It helps that I'm usually in a skirt I can lift up instead of pants I have to pull down, and w/ the back carry I have all the ties in the front so I don't have to worry about one dragging into the toilet.

I did it w/ DD in maya wrap in cradle carry, in tummy to tummy in both types of carriers...I prefer to hover over most public toilets rather than actually sit on them (I do miss the squat toilets in Japan!).


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by slingmom_
*I'm laughing because I too, have used the bathroom many a time while a baby/toddler was in the sling. But when they were infants laying down in it I have also been very tempted just to ease the sling over my head and hook them on the hook on the back of the door for your purse. Well, you get the picture. Don't worry I never did, but at times it was sure tempting!!!







*
:LOL I thought about the possibility of doing that, but it's probably not a good thing to do. :LOL


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Ravin_
*II prefer to hover over most public toilets rather than actually sit on them*
Me too!! I'd NEVER sit on a public toilet seat!







I USED to pile on like 5 or 6 toilet seat covers and sit, but one time the seat was wet and it seeped through all of the covers and needless to say, that was the LAST time I ever did that!!


----------

